

Venture Investing On Track To Hit Six-Year High - thinkingserious
http://www.investors.com/editorial/IBDArticles.asp?artsec=17&artnum=3&issue=20071022&rss=1
The third quarter saw venture capital funding increase for cleantech, as well as Internet, biotech and medtech, says a report by the National Venture Capital Association. Software companies, however, continue to receive the biggest share of VC funding.
======
joeguilmette
the thought of a bubble scares me, especially with all these high profile,
ridiculous valuations (skype, google, facebook, etc).

